# DOG FOOD SUGGESTIONS.. CHEWY DISCONTINUED ROYAL CANINE - GASTRO



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Can you not get the Royal Canin from your vet?


----------



## doggymom (May 7, 2015)

diane0905 said:


> Can you not get the Royal Canin from your vet?


No, he doesn't carry it even though it is a prescription dog food. I really am thinking about one of the WELLNESS CORE DIGESTIVE dog foods. Still researching.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

doggymom said:


> No, he doesn't carry it even though it is a prescription dog food. I really am thinking about one of the WELLNESS CORE DIGESTIVE dog foods. Still researching.


I feed my Cavalier King Charles Spaniel Wellness. She seems to enjoy it. My last Golden was on Royal Canin Gastro for a few years. He seemed pleased to move on to something else. I believe I switched him to Wellness also.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

You should be able to get the Royal Canin from another store. Petsmart or Petco, or another online source, or even from Royal Canin directly. I would check with the company, Royal Canin, to see if they are still producing it, and they will have a list of places to buy it.









Where To Buy | Royal Canin


Click here to find your nearest Royal Canin stockist. Our products are available in a multitude of stores both online and in the high-street.




www.royalcanin.com


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Same issue.... ugh.


----------

